# Γενικά > Psyversity >  ONLINE WEBINAR: Πως αλλάζει ο άνθρωπος;

## Aeon

Ο άνθρωπος έχει μέσα του τεράστιες πηγές για την κατανόηση του εαυτού του και διαθέτει ένα βασικό κίνητρο, μια έμφυτη-εγγενή τάση να κατευθύνεται προς το υψηλότερο επίπεδο των δυνατοτήτων του και να προσπαθεί αδιάκοπα να βελτιώνεται με σκοπό να διαχειρίζεται με “επιτυχία” τις εμπειρίες του.
Δεν αντιδρά παθητικά στο περιβάλλον αλλά προχωράει, με γνώμονα, σκοπό και κινητήρια δύναμη την τάση του να πραγματωθεί, να διατηρήσει και να επεκτείνει την εμπειρία του.

Οι άνθρωποι εκείνοι που επιτυγχάνουν να αξιοποιήσουν στο μέγιστο τις δυνατότητές τους κατορθώνουν να φτάσουν στο επίπεδο της πραγμάτωσης και της αυτοεκπλήρωσης. Ο Carl Rogers, χαρακτήριζε τα άτομα που καταφέρνουν να φτάσουν στο επίπεδο αυτό ως πλήρως λειτουργικά πρόσωπα.

*Ένα πλήρως λειτουργικό πρόσωπο:*

διατηρεί το μυαλό του ανοιχτό στις εμπειρίες που βιώνειακολουθεί έναν υπαρξιακό τρόπο θεώρησης των πραγμάτωνέχει εμπιστοσύνη στον εαυτό του.διαθέτει εποικοδομητική και αξιόπιστη φύση και συμπεριφορά

Ειδικοί Ψυχικής Υγείας, θα απαντήσουν στο πάντοτε καίριο ερώτημα: Πως αλλάζει ο άνθρωπος; 
Αμέσως μετά τις εισηγήσεις, θα ακολουθήσει συζήτηση – ερωτήσεις από τους συμμετέχοντες.

*Σε ποιους απευθύνεται*
Η online εκδήλωση απευθύνεται σε όλους. Δεν απαιτούνται ειδικές γνώσεις, παρά μόνο ένα προσωπικό ενδιαφέρον για την αυτοβελτίωση και την φροντίδα του εαυτού μας…

*Η είσοδος είναι ελεύθερη. Κάντε εγγραφή, για δέσμευση θέσης.*

Ημερομηνία- Ώρα διεξαγωγής: Τετάρτη, 23 Μαρτίου, 19.00 - 20.15
Είδος εκδήλωσης: Online Webinar
Τοποθεσία: ZOOM
Είσοδος Ελεύθερη

Ακολουθήστε τον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο για να κάνετε έγκαιρα εγγραφή.
*https://psyversity.psychology.gr/eve...i-o-anthropos/*

----------

